# I call it "Trapeze Bug"...



## Squash713 (Feb 18, 2007)

What do you call it?


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

I that a mosquito? I cant tell.


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm having trouble telling what's what in the photo, but based on that one I'm guessing it's a crane fly?


----------



## Squash713 (Feb 18, 2007)

I think your right, onetwentysix. Does this clarify things? (Sorry for the glare--tough to focus on things on the glass with my camera.)


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Yup, I'd say crane fly too.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Third ones the charm


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Without a doubt it's a crane fly.


----------

